# 2 cats for rehome - tommy & casper



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Unfortunate circumstances have arisen in my life and my new home won't allow me to keep cats. My two cats have been well loved and looked after. They have never had any health problems and though they may be 12 years old, they look much younger.

*Tommy*
Tommy is long haired and mostly white with tabby and black patches. He has a good temperament and is ok with children and cat friendly dogs. He has lived with 2 dogs before. He's a cuddly cat and loves lots of affection.

*Casper*
Casper is short haired, mostly white with black patches. He has a floating rib which doesn't need vetinary treatment but does make him irritable if touched in the wrong place, he also gets sunburnt ears in summer which has the same effect. He probably isn't suited to homes with young children or hyperactive/playful dogs as he is scared of them. He has lived with two dogs before and got on ok. He is a lovely cat, but may need a bit of extra patience til he gets used to his new owners. I have bonded with him well and he even lets me cuddle him, but he does have his irritable moments. He is by no means a vicious cat, he is just very timid and is in need of a patient and loving owner.

The cats are brothers, though they don't look much alike. They have lived together their whole lives so would be suitable to rehome together, but due to the nature of my dilemma they can be seperated if more suited. Preferably they would be homed by people who live in a not so busy area as they have been raised in a quiet village and are not used to traffic.

Please reply or send an email to [email protected] if you are in any way interested or would like more information. Thanks for taking the time to read this.


----------



## dellie_4eva (Aug 7, 2009)

sid Tommy doesn't like other dogs, as u know with kira and when she was here and at his old home, he also dont like kids that much, he will be suited best with an old couple as he is very affectionate, he will be very happy n that kind of environment


----------

